# Pictures for tattoo



## DukeBoxer (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello all, while I was in Costa Rica i got a tattoo from my wifes' friends' husband of a Phragmepedium caudatum lets say...a long petaled one. Well, while I was there his wife must have called him no less than 50 times (the tattoo took about 5 hours) so at the end he kind of rushed and needless to say didn't come out exactly how I wanted it so I am going today or tomorrow to get an appointment with a guy from around here that has REALLY nice work.

Anyways I was looking through the picture archives to get some nice ones to bring to him so he can get an idea of what needs to be corrected and I just want to ask permission and get an ok from the people that have photos that I like. The people are, in no specific order....

Bwester - Blake
SlipperFan - Dot
Rayb
Gilda
Silence882 - Stephen
e-spice
Paphjoint - Uri

I think thats all, if anyone has any questions on what plant it is or doesn't like the fact that I want to use their picture please feel free to tell me. Otherwise know that some part of one of your plants will be on my leg. Later when I get home I will post pictures of the tattoo now and then in a few months when I get it done I will post again.

Thank you all

-Josh


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 5, 2007)

Good Luck! Sorry to hear it didn't turn out like you wanted. A gal bought a dog from me & she had a tatoo done of her 2 dogs on her calf. The guy did an excellent job, it's really nice!


----------



## bwester (Sep 5, 2007)

fine with me. good luck.


----------



## Heather (Sep 5, 2007)

I am a HUGE fan of both Miami and LA Ink on TLC. I think it is just a really interesting art form....glad you are going back to get it fixed, it's important to have it as you wish.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 5, 2007)

And you should see where she has her tats! :evil:


----------



## bwester (Sep 5, 2007)

I think Heather's is tatooed on a men's bathroom stall at some nasty truck stop. Says something like "for a good, rough time, call Eric" and has someone's phone number..... strange


----------



## NYEric (Sep 5, 2007)

That was you who hung up last night!


----------



## Hien (Sep 5, 2007)

50 times,
Wow, your wife's friend has some control freak issue. Does she suppect him having sneaking away to some other ladies while doing the tattoo for you?
And yo.o.o.u are still friend with this unprofessional tattoo artist?
By the way you should post the before & after correction of the tattoo, it should be very interesting to see how the second guy fixes the work.


----------



## DukeBoxer (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks guys...

-Heather, I was watching LA Ink last night and it said that you can be on the show, but you need to pay everything, plus a $100 deposit if you get tapped to be on, even if you don't make it...check out the site


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 5, 2007)

YES - POST the tatoo before/after as Hein suggested! We'd love to see it!


----------



## Heather (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Josh, I'm not quite there in the decision making process though....right now I just admire it as an art form.


----------



## Gilda (Sep 5, 2007)

DukeBoxer said:


> Anyways I was looking through the picture archives to get some nice ones to bring to him so he can get an idea of what needs to be corrected and I just want to ask permission and get an ok from the people that have photos that I like. The people are, in no specific order....
> 
> Bwester - Blake
> SlipperFan - Dot
> ...



You have my permission to use my photos for *your* tattoo. Good Luck, I hope you get the results you want.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 5, 2007)

I'll say the same as Gilda -- no problem for me if you use one of my photos to make a tattoo for yourself. That'll be a first for me!


----------



## Grandma M (Sep 6, 2007)

My Step-son is a tatto artist, and a well known one.

I am a "little ol grandma with tennis shoes" and greying hair. My step-son is a tatto artist, covered with tattos, has a pony tail, a beard, and rides a Harley. Would you believe we are the best of friends? We have become very close, especially after his Dad died. We really needed each other, even though we are an ulikely pair.

Good luck with your tatto.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 6, 2007)

And she gets her tatoos for free :rollhappy: 
I didn't know you needed permission to use photos for tatoos!? Ron has some nice ones.


----------

